# It's good to be "old" sometimes ....



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Folks,

On another thread you will hear how I will collect a GTR R33 tomorrow, so I though I would put in a good word for Adrian Flux, could not fault them ....

First time Skyline owner,
First time import owner,
1996 GTR R33, no mods apart from exhaust,
Fully Comp + Personal Safety Insurance,
9 years NCB, protected,
No mileage limit,
No points,
No bumps,
Wife included (dropped the price, so my darling dearest is worth something after all  )

.... £470  

The title of the tread will give you clue to the low premium.


----------

